# Just got a 2005 gto and when to turn traction control on or off?....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Yesterday I traded in my chevy trailblazer for a yellow 2005 gto A4, and WOW what a awesome upgrade. So just learning a little about the car, so about the traction control button does it reduce power by having it on, when should it be turned on or off?

I know around the city other fast cars are gonna what to race me, before my trailbalzer I use to go through all that tempting to race people because I had a gmc syclone turbo truck, a regular 1999 s-10 4.3l v-6 truck and gmc sonoma 4.3l and they all where preety much lowered, black colored and had flowmaster and I did mods so they all sound powerful throaty so always got races from light to ights around town.

So just want to learn when to tturn the T/C on or off?


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

i leave it off all the time! the only time i have it on is if it rains.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

i got an a4 yellow jacket too,,,i was asking the same question when i first got mine..to answer your question most people on here leave it off when racing cause if its on the car will bog a little due to the automatic braking..i however always leave it on..ive gotten close to ending up in the ditch when i floor it with trac off,,and i suck at pampering it with trac off


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Mayhem5417 said:


> i got an a4 yellow jacket too,,,i was asking the same question when i first got mine..to answer your question most people on here leave it off when racing cause if its on the car will bog a little due to the automatic braking..i however always leave it on..ive gotten close to ending up in the ditch when i floor it with trac off,,and i suck at pampering it with trac off


Yea the yellow is cool after it grows on you. If you want to offset all the yellow of our car, put some black pin stripes on the both sides of car and it looks good like that too, but I might just leave it all stock we'll see.

Hmm I heard about with t/c off these cars can get all scurly especialy if you gun it/floor it from a stop or very low speed. Seems to be with t/c on or off when your going to race someone side by side what if we dont gun it so it doesnt get all skidding and rather floor it enough where it gets moving fast enough so theres more rubber on ground which moves the car forward rather than skidding and not having traction.

I notice with this gto compared to the trucks I had which I always had to floor it seems like, this gto if I just almost get on it and then really gun it this thing pulls freakin hard with t/c on 100 mph get here quick like.

This car reminds me my old dirt bikes I use to race back in the days, when I had a 1999 KX 500 2 stroke that thing I just idle around it with little gas and that thing moved like no other with all that torque. This gto feels like that I just barely touching the gas pedal down and im already hitting 60 if not paying attention.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I had a KD400, that thing was a monster!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Leaveing TC on doesn't lower the car preformace, it just cuts you off when you are about to spin. The ONLY time I turn mine off is when I am racing and going in a straight line.

I can guarentee there is a higher % of people that wreck there car that say 'I drive with mine off all the time' then people who leave it be. I can personally say that there have been a few instances where I bliped the throttle and TC has saved me from sliding. It makes it a much better worry free driving experience.

Just to see my point, go to a large parking lot. Get up to 10-15 MPG and make a sharp turn with the TC on and give it some gas... then do the same thing with TC off and see if you end up in the same spot or even correct direction. Don't get me wrong, I have my fun too, but be safe when you can since it really doesn't effect the car on a regular basis anyway.


----------

